# Wireless N not working on MacBook



## icemanjc (Aug 2, 2007)

I have a MacBook with the wireless N enabler installed and the Aiport Express wireless N. I followed all the instructions on the apple website to install. On the website it says you can check to see if it works by opening up Network Utility and going to the Info tab and going to n the dropdown menu 
Network Interface (en1). After it installed I restarted and went to check the speed in Network Utility and it said it was only running at 144 Mb. Then when I went somewere else on a Pre-N router it only said 54 Mb, so whats wrong?


----------



## fryke (Aug 2, 2007)

I'm not sure what's the expected speed. "pre-n", 54 Mbit is perfectly alright, normal 802.11g-speed. I thought the base speed of -n networks is 72 Mbps, so 144 sounds like a "good" number, doesn't it?


----------



## icemanjc (Aug 2, 2007)

yah, 144 mb does sound ok, but they show 300 mb on the apple site. This is exactly from the apple site


----------



## Satcomer (Aug 3, 2007)

The "n" portion will not run if you have a "b" or "g" device on Airport at the same time.  Try turning of everything but the MacBook and try the speed test then and see what happens.


----------



## icemanjc (Aug 3, 2007)

I did all of that and I was the only one connected.


----------

